# Packing and Moving Companies



## Smiles:-)

Can anyone recommend packing companies to pack and move me from Discovery Gardens to a new place in Dubai? There seem to be so many I don't know who to call for a quote.

Thanks!


----------



## sarah_9

Hello,

It is not at all difficult, either visit their site and check it out or just call them and ask for the quotes, they will tell you about each and every detail.



Regards,
sarah_9


----------



## EMAD75

We moved recently from Marina to Greens, we used Thames Shipping, they pack everything themselves and then they unpack everything at the other end, you actually do nothing really. They should come have a look at your apartment and they'll give you a quote. We were very happy with the service, but make sure you book in advance, is obvious they are getting very busy! The number is 050 846 0356
Good luck


----------



## Yoga girl

Smiles:-) said:


> Can anyone recommend packing companies to pack and move me from Discovery Gardens to a new place in Dubai? There seem to be so many I don't know who to call for a quote.
> 
> Thanks!


HI
My ex colleague has just set up on his own. He has been in removals here for the last 20 years working for a large very reputed company for over a decade.
I suggest you call him. He is a nice friendly and very trustworthy guy
Santan at Premier Shipping 042820855. Tell him where you got the number from!
Good luck with the move!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Looks like alot of trollers. I wouldnt take anyones advice who has one or two posts on the site.... 

They dug this out from last year as well.


----------



## |James|

Smiles:-) said:


> Can anyone recommend packing companies to pack and move me from Discovery Gardens to a new place in Dubai? There seem to be so many I don't know who to call for a quote.
> 
> Thanks!


Packing companies on an average charge AED 2000+ for their services. It is easier to find a Pathan and get him to shift it all for you. Might cost you AED 500 and another AED 100 for easier handling and they'd even assemble and install it for you.

Your Maintenance Person might be able to help you get an amazing deal


----------



## |James|

Ignore that earlier post! Never noticed the date the request was made.... 


Which friggin troll had so much time to ferret out this topic?


----------



## MissDancer

jojo said:


> Because it appears that the only posts you have made on here have been to advertise your company and I'm afraid you must be a premium account holder to advertise
> 
> jo x



ok it's fine.. im just hoping that some expats could somehow help me and help them as well in servicing them. =(
but anyway, it's ok... thank you jo.


----------



## YSM

Hi All, there is one moving company did a good service and they have also a ladies packers if you requested. Comapny name is Rollys Relocations based in Dubai really friendly crew and good price.

Enjoy moving!


----------

